# INFO NEEDED!!!!-KA24E-compression?!?!



## HondaH8tr (Jan 9, 2008)

OK, KA24E in 1990 Stanza. Friends car, up and started making severe noise from engine and stopped running. As I figured, seeing as KA24E's are plagued with timing chain issues, the engine had timing chain problems...the tensioner had gone ka-put, but chain did not jump yet. Here is the interesting problem...engine would not fire. Checked fuel..good. Checked Spark...found minor problem replaced cap/rotor all good now. Engine still wont run. Cant seem to get compression out of cylinders. Checked it with compression tool nothing in any of the cylinders...thought tester might be bad. put finger over spark plug holes got nothing, removed finger can feel air pushing out. Tried oil in the cylinders with compression tester again..nothing. Pulled head off, nothing out of the ordinary, cylinder walls look great. Pulled pan off(pain the a$$) nothing in pan (pieces of rings metal etc) everything looks good in lower end, even plasti-guaged and everything good. WHERE THE HELL DID THE COMPRESSION GO!!! Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## PapaCap (Dec 8, 2007)

Wow. Strange. Did you check the head to see if it is warped? Did you check the block deck for warpage also? Are you 100% sure that the timing chain was set properly and the valves are not opening and closing early/late causing the compressed air charge to escape through the valves? Just a few suggestions. Let us know what ya find out.

pc


----------

